# Breaking in and Breaking out!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2007)

When practicing 4 count, 6 count, 10 count or more (sumbrada) with dagger, single stick, stick and dagger, long knife and dagger etc, one of the most important aspects is the ability to break in and out of the drill at will without being affected. (or your opponent doing so and you just react)  This could include stepping on your opponents foot, leg lockings, disarms, butting in a different manner or just backing up and then coming back in again in a different manner.  There are many way's to do this.  Personally I find that once somone has this ability then they are in a better position to apply the skill sets of the drill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What does everyone else think?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

Wheer I take JKD it's really emphasized...moving from a long-range sinawali to sumbrada, from there to hubud, and back out, all at random intervals. You must be able to change (and control) range!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2007)

Change, control range, utilization of footwork, specific parries, counter strikes, etc.   The ability to break in and out of a drill at will allows you to apply all of your training.  To many people get stuck in a drill and cannot break in or out of it and they lose some of their ability to perform techniques or tools that otherwise could be useful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So how do you train for this?


----------



## kempo-vjj (Dec 27, 2007)

We breakdown the drill into components. Work those, and then add stuff in. Then once were comfortable do some free flow. We have not sticks for awhile, now that are dojo is inside our professors apartment. Just knife work. I find my knuckles fair better. No sticks until we can get a warm day in the park.


----------

